
Show HN: Accordion Chrome Extension – no more tl;dr - mapster
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/accordion-display/ahnfnbnadopmloofgoigdhkkjmpfjhld
======
thomas4019
Cool idea but it's sad that it only works on tagged content

~~~
mapster
thanks. A new version is coming out in js, so no browser add on necessary. It
will find the main points, supporting content, etc. automatically, so you can
still use number keys to cut to the chase. Will post when its released.

This has been an idea of mine for 8 years and just got around to hacking away
at it.

